# please help me with topics for articles!



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 11, 2011)

hello! about to sign up on a website to get paid to write articles. haven't signed up yet because i want to get a good list of topics that i can write about. so here is what i have so far...

~topics for articles~
hand milking
making a raised garden bed
growing potatoes in hills
growing the 3 sisters (corn, beans, squash)
intensive planting a garden
companion planting
pack goats
harness goats
breeding goats
goat kidding
building a root cellar
dehydrating garden produce
making noodles

some of them will have to wait until i can do the stuff. so i'll know exactly what i'm writing about. 
i know alot about goats and i love them so that will probably be my most used area. which is good because there are only about 20 articles about goats. 

any suggestions on things to write about will be helpful. anything you might want to read about. thanks!


----------

